# What are some of your other interests??



## Meka (Nov 5, 2007)

My other interest beside tortoises include fishkeeping (7 tanks with around 375 gallons of water total) and hermit crabs (40 gallon tank with 6 crabs currently) I am also a student in architecture and I love making models and drawings.

So, what are your other interests?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 5, 2007)

I am a scrapbooker! I love to scrap with my friends. I do books for each of my children. I have done them for foster children and things as gifts also. I even go away with my "Scrappin' Hotties" once a year to a convention. Way, way fun!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 6, 2007)

You mean there is life other than turtles and tortoises?

I love just about any and all animals (and have a zoo household to prove it ). Love to just sit and watch them. From watching a butterfly dance on the wind as she flirts from flower to flower, or just how majestic a bald eagle is even if just sitting on a dead tree branch over looking his kingdom. The way a dragonfly's wings look so delicate and catches the sunlight never fails to amaze me. The grace and strength as the horse gallop for the pure pleasure of it across their lot.

I love gardening, not so much the planting or weeding. What I love is the after affects. How you can sit on the computer next to the window and the gentle breeze blows in gently tickling your nose with the faint pleasing scent of roses. On a breezy fall day, watching the tall grasses sway like ballerinas dancing. Running your fingers over the herb bed releasing their wonderful aromas. The rosemary bringing back warm memories of the family gathering around the table for the holidays. Or biting into that very first juicy tomato of the summer, while out in the garden.

I love reading books, especially one that makes you think and figure out who done it or makes you cry as you read. Love authors where you become a part of the story, where your carried away to the story's heart. Those books you hate putting down. My problem is that I will usually read that book in just one day and then wish it would go on and tell more.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Jacqui - you are a poet. How beautiful!


----------



## Josh (Nov 6, 2007)

i like watching documentaries, hiking, fishing, camping, playing frisbee golf, reading
a lot of other more boring stuff


----------



## cvalda (Nov 6, 2007)

Aside from my other pets and my kids... I love to take photos of the kids and animals. And I collect Cabbage Patch Kids and used to take a lot of photos of them, too! LOL! My torties take up that time now, though!


----------



## LeopardLover (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, I have two horses and Barrel Race. I've won well over $5,000 and about 3 saddles, buckles, tack stuff like that. I've went to the Semi- Finals in Utah and also in Reno too. I love trail riding, working cows and, next year I will be doing High school rodeo. I breed Leopard geckos. I play Volley Ball for school. And I loving fishing!


----------



## clark (Nov 6, 2007)

hi my name is tim and my hobby is surfing i luv it and cant ever get enough of it.I even take clark my tortoise to the beach.Clark seems to enjoy it to he loves digging in the sand and like me i think he enjoys the warmth of the sand between his toes.I must say though that taking a sulcata to the beach is a task at hand there are many predators that inhabit the shore lines of florida from hawks to seagulls to snakes.I am never more than 5 feet from him at all times.when i surf i dont think i dont remember i dont care nothing matters and no problem is to big.Its an out of body feeling being on the water watching the sun rise u cant tell where heaven stops and earth begins.


----------



## squirtle (Nov 6, 2007)

clark said:


> hi my name is tim and my hobby is surfing i luv it and cant ever get enough of it.I even take clark my tortoise to the beach.Clark seems to enjoy it to he loves digging in the sand and like me i think he enjoys the warmth of the sand between his toes.I must say though that taking a sulcata to the beach is a task at hand there are many predators that inhabit the shore lines of florida from hawks to seagulls to snakes.I am never more than 5 feet from him at all times.when i surf i dont think i dont remember i dont care nothing matters and no problem is to big.Its an out of body feeling being on the water watching the sun rise u cant tell where heaven stops and earth begins.



Me, too! Me, too!!!


----------



## Vegas Chad (Nov 7, 2007)

What else? Hmmmm 

I breed chameleons and bearded dragonsÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ I am trying to get a business going with that at the start of the year actuallyÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ I like the outdoors, playing paintball, going to the sand dunes, playing PS3, hanging out with my friends, Building combat robots (battlebots) www.teamwazio.com is my siteÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ Love to spend lots of time in my garage like most men. Just trying to live life and have a great time doing it!


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2007)

I loooove to cook and one day hope to have a fantastic herb and vegetable garden where I can just walk outside and add ingredients to my dishes. I also love to read- my next book is the bestseller- "Water for Elephants" which my dad recomended to me - I heard it's great- if anyone else has read this one please tell me what they thought! 
I also love the beach and have grown up surfing but haven't gotten back to it for over a year. As much as I love to watch movies I rarely have the opportunity- my favorites are anything Tim Burton and action thrillers.
My other love is sports- especially baseball (Angels) and college basketball- Go UCLA!


----------



## jason longboard (Nov 14, 2007)

clark said:


> hi my name is tim and my hobby is surfing i luv it and cant ever get enough of it.I even take clark my tortoise to the beach.Clark seems to enjoy it to he loves digging in the sand and like me i think he enjoys the warmth of the sand between his toes.I must say though that taking a sulcata to the beach is a task at hand there are many predators that inhabit the shore lines of florida from hawks to seagulls to snakes.I am never more than 5 feet from him at all times.when i surf i dont think i dont remember i dont care nothing matters and no problem is to big.Its an out of body feeling being on the water watching the sun rise u cant tell where heaven stops and earth begins.


i was going to ask wher you surf since i do too but see you are on the other side of the states.im in cali.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 19, 2010)

I have no other interests, besides making money.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Feb 19, 2010)

Ha ha, good one!

I used to play the violin, but i dont find time to practice properly these days (though i would if i spent less time on here!). I read a lot of books. My type of book is varied, from Shakespeare to Huxley to Keats to Gaardner to Picoult to Bernieres. At the moment, i am quite into real life style moral dilemna books. I read about four books a week, and i read very fast (over 12 syllabals a second according to brain training!) I like to travel, swim, play draughts. Um, otherwise, i sit around various different village halls drinking tea while toddlers run amok!


----------



## terracolson (Feb 19, 2010)

I am still figuring myself out... I have tried Scrap booking, I really liked it, but my son tends to make a mess of it, so it will have to wait till I can leave the scissors and glue out with no worries, Tried skateboarding, broke my leg in to spots the second day..... but i have to say...

My life contains, a 4 yr old son, turtle club meetings, Volunteering my time with elderly people, digging in the dirt outside with my son, looking at my 800 dollar bicycle and wondering WTF i bought it for, Promoting my husbands DJ business, hosting underground House Parties....and learning to control my anxiety issues....

yeap thats me...


----------



## terryo (Feb 19, 2010)

What a great thread. Most of the people we haven't heard from for a while, but it's fun to re-open these old threads. 
I love gardening, reading, hiking in the local trails with my grand-kids, and enjoying everything Manhattan has to offer...plays, shopping, great restaurants....just walking around, cause I love NY.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2010)

Besides building, cleaning and rearranging tortoise pens, I'm an avid reader! I work outside with the tortoises and caring for my property until lunch time, then after I eat, I read! READ!!


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 19, 2010)

I love playing the drums but I can't due to living in an apartment now! Same goes with torts!
I love playing soccer too


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 19, 2010)

NASCAR... muscle cars... street racing...sleeping


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 19, 2010)

Flying around in little airplanes, playing video games, coin collecting, tutoring, doing Army stuff, catering, gambling (poker), sleeping


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 19, 2010)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Jacqui - you are a poet. How beautiful!



No kidding, that was incredible!

I love reading, although lately I haven't had much time to read for pleasure...student teaching is taking over my life. I love going out with friends and SLEEPING. I'm like an infant; I could sleep all day 
I'm obsessed with my puppies and besides tortoises I love chihuahuas 
I love shopping and spending money but I work hard for my money!


----------



## sulcata (Feb 19, 2010)

working/fixing on cars is my #1 hobby


----------



## jblayza (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the outdoors, hunting, fishing, camping, or just sitting next to a lake, river, or ocean and relaxing. I also enjoy being disappointed by the Dallas Cowboys apparently, and watching Mixed Martial Arts.


----------



## jackrat (Feb 19, 2010)

I enjoy working around the house,forty acres can keep you pretty busy.I also do some hunting and fishing,a little gold prospecting,snake hunting.And spanking my torts when they're bad.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 19, 2010)

jackrat said:


> I enjoy working around the house,forty acres can keep you pretty busy.I also do some hunting and fishing,a little gold prospecting,snake hunting.And spanking my torts when they're bad.



OK, this one took me from a chuckle to a belly laugh! 

I loved reading this thread, and I am going to be the first to admit what Brooke alluded to...TFO has become one of my hobbies! Taco is definitely a time-consuming interest, which I am happy to undertake.Then of course there's Liverpool F.C., gardening, working out, and reading as much as I can, wherever I go, whatever else I'm doing (hence the books on C.D.).


----------



## chadk (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm a min-zoo keeper and hobby famer. I have a small veg. garden, fruit trees, etc. A dozen chickens, a few geese and ducks, milkin goats, rabbits, and others I think... Oh, yeah, most of that is in my sig. below...

I also have 7 kids (4 adopted) and spend a lot of quality time with them.

I enjoy fishing - especially fly fishing remote areas for salmon and steelhead - and tying my own flies. Hiking, camping (no, an RV is not camping...), snow shoeing, basketball, volleyball, playing sports in general (NOT watching sports - sports are meant to be played, not just watched... well, except for my kids games...).


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 20, 2010)

My other intrests are:
My n i n tendo D S I
My Laptop
Beauty Days / Shopping
& Yes ill say it! I like college! Cant wait to get all my grades and hopefully achieve my dream job as a holiday representative, mybe I can come se you all one day.. a TFO disco! reunion!
Got to pass spanish first 

cc


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 20, 2010)

Oo Spanish! That was always my favorite class in college


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2010)

I USED to have all sorts of hobbies. SCUBA, motocross, paintball, remote control car racing, precision shooting, defensive shooting, sporting clays, reptiles, karate, books, tropical fish (salt and fresh), personal protection dog training/competition, hiking/backpacking, camping, etc...

Now I have a wife and a little girl. Takes up more time than all of that other stuff combined. You can still see hints of my former life. Dusty relics sitting around or hanging on the walls...sigh...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2010)

Great shots, Tom...especially the motocross one. right time...right place.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 20, 2010)

The first picture is awesome!!! Photoshop? (just kidding)


----------



## terryo (Feb 20, 2010)

Tom, in my next life, I wanna be you.


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> jlyoncc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui - you are a poet. How beautiful!
> ...



This is Danni. We just retired her. She lives at home with a trainer now. She worked quite a lot in her 10 years. Lots of Tv and commercials. A few movies.






I'll have to get you a pic of our new one. Minnie Driver is her name, since we drove her all the way home from Iowa at 15 weeks.


----------



## terryo (Feb 20, 2010)

She is beautiful!!! I have two Chihuahua's. What happened to her tail? It looks short.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 20, 2010)

I think her tail is just curled around. She is adorable! She kind of looks familiar to me!
Definitely post a picture of the new one


----------



## Shelly (Feb 20, 2010)

I play bass and am a huge boxing fan.


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2010)

terryo said:


> She is beautiful!!! I have two Chihuahua's. What happened to her tail? It looks short.



She was wagging it in the pic and its along side her.


----------



## sammi (Feb 20, 2010)

I craft [a lot]: knitting, sewing, scrapbooking, beading, & jewelry making.
I play video games.
I bodyboard [though I havn't been in the water since winter started - too cold!]


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 20, 2010)

anything airplanes (I work as an aircraft structural engineer and my husband is a pilot), reading, and watching tv (relaxing)


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 21, 2010)

Did I already know your husband was a pilot? What airline does he work for?


----------



## fhintz (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm a massive geek, spend most of my non tortoise time reading, playing video games, listening to music


----------

